# 1934 huffman H-4 project



## Nickinator (Jul 13, 2015)

Just thought I would put this up here. I have spent about 10 hours so far with a razor blade, goof off, naval jelly and a dremel with a steel wheel bit. slowly inch by inch I am recovering as much paint and Pin stripping as I can. Not much left but, its something. Still no sign of a badge name.
Nick.


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 13, 2015)

detail pictures of some of the pin stripes found


----------



## sleepy (Jul 13, 2015)

Nice!

It's almost like an archeological dig.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 14, 2015)

That's a good start nick. It's great to see that there is even a little bit of OG paint and pins left. This must be the earliest huffman model I'm guessing?


----------



## mike j (Jul 14, 2015)

A lot of work Nick. Nice that you can document the original stripping. It is like an archeological dig, good luck with however you take it.


----------



## catfish (Jul 14, 2015)

Nick,   I'm so glad you got this bike. I know you will do right by it. Can't wait to see it when it's finished.    Catfish


----------



## Iverider (Sep 30, 2015)

Any updates on this one Nick?


----------



## azbug-i (Oct 8, 2015)

looks killer! awesome that yours has a tank!


----------

